# Unable to suspend to RAM

## sranil

Hi All,

I am facing a problem where, when I try to suspend to RAM using 'pm-suspend' causes the system to come back after 4-5 secs of blank screen. I tried to debug the issue by looking at /var/log/pm-suspend.log

The log contains the error message  *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib64/pm-utils/pm-functions: line 297: echo: write error: Connection timed out

 

I also tried to suspend by using the following command:  *Quote:*   

> echo -n "mem" > /sys/power/state

  and I error message as  *Quote:*   

> bash: echo: write error: Connection timed out

 

Can anyone please help me in finding out why I am receiving the above error and what does the error mean ?

/var/log/pm-suspend.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Initial commandline parameters: 
> 
> Blacklisting 01grub.
> ...

 

----------

## Hu

What does dmesg show after a failed suspend?

----------

## sranil

Thanks for your response. Please find the dmesg and lspci outputs below.

dmesg:

```

[25689.658722] wlo1: deauthenticating from f0:7d:68:7c:d4:c6 by local choice (reason=3)

[25689.783801] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[25689.785704] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[25689.785706] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[25689.785708] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[25689.785709] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[25689.785710] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[25689.785711] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[25689.785712] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[25689.785992] iwlwifi 0000:25:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[25689.786119] iwlwifi 0000:25:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[25689.883041] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlo1: link is not ready

[25690.466111] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 57 for MSI/MSI-X

[25690.568310] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 57 for MSI/MSI-X

[25690.568558] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[25690.576485] iwlwifi 0000:25:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[25690.576611] iwlwifi 0000:25:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[25690.675505] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlo1: link is not ready

[25690.765987] iwlwifi 0000:25:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[25690.766113] iwlwifi 0000:25:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[25690.862231] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlo1: link is not ready

[25691.126158] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 57 for MSI/MSI-X

[25691.228384] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 57 for MSI/MSI-X

[25691.228659] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[25692.897703] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.

[25693.076517] Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.001 seconds) done.

[25693.077837] Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.001 seconds) done.

[25693.079201] Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)

[25693.132369] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Synchronizing SCSI cache

[25693.132508] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Synchronizing SCSI cache

[25693.132789] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Stopping disk

[25693.134654] parport_pc 00:08: disabled

[25693.142310] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Stopping disk

[25693.146606] <6>[fglrx] IRQ 61 Disabled

[25693.146654] <6>[fglrx] Preparing suspend fglrx in kernel.

[25693.162581] xhci_hcd 0000:27:00.0: WARN: xHC save state timeout

[25693.162606] suspend_common(): xhci_pci_suspend+0x0/0x2b [xhci_hcd] returns -110

[25693.162610] pci_pm_suspend(): hcd_pci_suspend+0x0/0x24 returns -110

[25693.162612] dpm_run_callback(): pci_pm_suspend+0x0/0xfa returns -110

[25693.162616] PM: Device 0000:27:00.0 failed to suspend async: error -110

[25693.373066] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D3cold

[25697.213599] <6>[fglrx] Suspending fglrx in kernel completed.

[25697.213600] <6>[fglrx] Power down the ASIC .

[25697.213735] PM: Some devices failed to suspend, or early wake event detected

[25697.213825] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

[25697.213849] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 57 for MSI/MSI-X

[25697.213955] <6>[fglrx] Power up the ASIC

[25697.214183] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Starting disk

[25697.214192] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Starting disk

[25697.214193] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[25697.218727] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[25697.228453] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: irq 58 for MSI/MSI-X

[25697.238402] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 59 for MSI/MSI-X

[25697.242902] parport_pc 00:08: activated

[25697.442017] <6>[fglrx] Preparing resume fglrx in kernel.

[25697.558261] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[25697.578271] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[25697.578274] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[25697.598256] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[25697.618253] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[25697.622494] ata3.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[25697.627483] ata3.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[25697.627486] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[25697.645068] <6>[fglrx] Resuming fglrx in kernel completed.

[25697.645116] <6>[fglrx] IRQ 61 Enabled

[25700.254671] iwlwifi 0000:25:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[25700.254797] iwlwifi 0000:25:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[25700.353100] PM: resume of devices complete after 3139.335 msecs

[25700.353539] Restarting tasks ... done.

[25700.353876] video LNXVIDEO:00: Restoring backlight state

[25705.704511] iwlwifi 0000:25:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[25705.704639] iwlwifi 0000:25:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[25705.791646] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlo1: link is not ready

[25706.055744] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 57 for MSI/MSI-X

[25706.158430] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 57 for MSI/MSI-X

[25706.158689] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[25706.258365] iwlwifi 0000:25:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[25706.258492] iwlwifi 0000:25:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[25706.353198] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlo1: link is not ready

[25708.460096] wlo1: authenticate with f0:7d:68:7c:d4:c6

[25708.463118] wlo1: send auth to f0:7d:68:7c:d4:c6 (try 1/3)

[25708.466122] wlo1: authenticated

[25708.468379] wlo1: associate with f0:7d:68:7c:d4:c6 (try 1/3)

[25708.472429] wlo1: RX AssocResp from f0:7d:68:7c:d4:c6 (capab=0xc31 status=0 aid=1)

[25708.479062] wlo1: associated

[25708.479112] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlo1: link becomes ready

[25708.479225] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: GB

[25708.481054] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: GB

[25708.481056] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[25708.481057] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[25708.481058] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[25708.481059] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[25708.481060] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2700 mBm)

[25708.481062] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 65880000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm)

```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 07)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:16.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family KT Controller (rev 02)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b2)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b2)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b2)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b2)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b2)

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev b2)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Whistler [Radeon HD 6730M/6770M/7690M XT]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Turks/Whistler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6000 Series]

24:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): JMicron Technology Corp. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 30)

24:00.1 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 30)

24:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 30)

25:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)

26:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB360 AHCI Controller (rev 10)

27:00.0 USB controller: Texas Instruments TUSB73x0 SuperSpeed USB 3.0 xHCI Host Controller

```

----------

## Hu

It appears your XHCI controller failed to suspend.

----------

## sranil

Any idea of how to resolve this ?

----------

